# adaptateur USB D-Link DWL-G132 non reconnu



## pluchon (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est que j'ai acheté un stick usb wifi DWL-G132 de D-Link pour connecté un ancien ibook palourde au wifi mais que malgré mes recherches sur internet et les essais qui en résultes, je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser... 
quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## CBi (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai plus vu d'infos sur le DWL-122 que sur le 132, mais une recherche sur les forums devrait quand même te donner des idées, peut-être par exemple ceci ?


----------



## pluchon (3 Juin 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus vu d'infos sur le DWL-122 que sur le 132, mais une recherche sur les forums devrait quand même te donner des idées, peut-être par exemple ceci ?




Merci pour l'info, mais j'ai déjà fais la bidouille et rien ne marche, visiblement le chipset du DWL-G132 est un Atheros et ce n'est pas le cas du DWL 122  
Je suis toujours au point mort...

d'autres idées ????


----------



## Roger Antoine (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour  

Sur ce FORUM, comme sur d'autres du reste l'Adaptateur D-Link aura fait couler beaucoup d'Encre d'Imprim... bien sur .

Sur ce FORUM, tu trouveras comment nous nous en sommes sortis, mais il s'agissait de la D-Link DWL - G122 . alors p'être que pour la tienne tu aurais intérêt à t'en inspirer, sans te garantir la réussite .

DWL-G122 (Rev.B1)-ChipsetRalink RT 2500
www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

DWL-G122(Rev.C1)ChipsetRalink RT2571 WF
www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

Allez bonne PENTECOTE avec ou sans travailler, et bonnes chances . 

R.A


----------



## agri4d (28 Janvier 2007)

la connexion est stable, rapide (54)
clef WEP avec AirPort Express
AirTunes fonctionne aussi

RTUSB D70-1.1.3.0 D71W-1.1.7.0 UI-1.3.0.0_2006_11_10.dmg

à télécharger là:

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Macintosh.html

@@@


----------



## manucosma (16 Février 2007)

la connexion est stable ?? je suis deconnecté toute les 30 sec, d'ailleurs 
je passe plus de temps a me connecter qu'a surfer sur le net...
à propos de l'antenne, utile ou pas ?
si quelq'un aurait un "truc" pour stabiliser ma connexion
ce serait vraiment sympa...


----------



## farvardin (25 Février 2007)

pour une clé DLINK DWL-G122 revision C1 le pilote mac fourni sur le cd ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout (déconnection toutes les 30 sec / 2 minutes), mais maintenant cela fonctionne bien avec ce pilote : 

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/data/RTUSB D70-1.1.3.0 D71W-1.1.7.0 UI-1.3.0.0_2006_11_10.dmg

(lien vers la page mac plus haut)


----------



## manucosma (25 Février 2007)

farvardin a dit:


> pour une clé DLINK DWL-G122 revision C1 le pilote mac fourni sur le cd ne fonctionnait pas bien du tout (déconnection toutes les 30 sec / 2 minutes), mais maintenant cela fonctionne bien avec ce pilote :
> 
> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/data/RTUSB D70-1.1.3.0 D71W-1.1.7.0 UI-1.3.0.0_2006_11_10.dmg
> 
> (lien vers la page mac plus haut)



ok merci !!
dois je desinstaller le pilote d'origine fourni avec ma clé usb ?
j'ai cliqué sur uninstal du nouveau pilote que tu m'as donné
l'application terminal s'est ouverte , c'est rien ?


----------

